# ?Stress? Protein Could Halt Aging Process, Say Scientists



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

‘Stress’ Protein Could Halt Aging Process, Say Scientists ScienceDaily (May 24, 2010) ??? Scientists in the UK and the U.S. have discovered that a protein which responds to stress can halt the degeneration of muscle mass caused during the body’s aging process. HSP10 (Heat Shock Protein), helps monitor and organise protein interactions in the body, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

